# Casting a shark rig



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, so I have a question fro you sharkers out there. Finally got a really nice set up for a shark pole. 

I have a 5.5" Penn pole with rollers on it, a Penn Defiance 40lw with 65lb Power Pro. And I have an 8 ft 500lb steel leader with an 18/0 hook. The leader set up isn't exactly what I want...I plan on getting a top shot of mono with a smaller steel leader just haven't bought the parts for it all. 

Anyways, I'm just curious how some of you get your bait out there from a pier, or even a beach. I know a lot of people either yak it out there, or swim it out on a board or something...but I don't like getting in the water like that. 

I know my pole is by all means not made for casting lol. But....do any of you guys have any tips on how to get the bait out there? Or do I just have to become a pro at casting it? 

And how big of a difference will it make getting it 100 feet out there instead of 30-35ft out from the pier like I can now?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

From the beach, casting matters quite a bit, but from the pier i don't think it matters all that much... and with a 5.5ft rod you wont get that great of a cast anyways, and I believe that reel is a levelwind, whick also hinders casting distance... for a reel that size i would use an 8-10ft conventional rod if your gonna be casting...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casting a Shark Rig*

That rod isn't a distance casting rod by any means. You just 'lob' it out as far as possible and let the current move it along. Sharks will find it; don't worry. C2


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Cool. I was thinking on the pier it wouldnt matter so much. Should I put a weight on it...or just the bait and wait for the current to take it? 

I mostly got the pole for trolling...so im not expecying a lot out of it on a pier. Granted with my carolina rigs I can surprisingly cast about 80% as far as my 8 ft spinning rods.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

The weight you might add depends on the current. You want to work with the current to gain some distance, but probably do not want the current keeping the bait too high in the water column. You probably need an assortment of weights that you can snap on to get the current working for you properly.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Where should I keep it? On the bottom? 10 feet off?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

The best depth for bait depends on where the shark are likely to be feeding. If you see schools of mullet or other stuff attracting predators near the top, then keep your bait there. Otherwise, figure the action will be closer to the bottom. You don't need to be on the bottom, but within a few feet of the bottom if you don't see any action on top.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

holicori said:


> Where should I keep it? On the bottom? 10 feet off?


Like others chimed in, try to ascertain where the bait is. When we tournie fish offshore, we try to target the water column by staggering the weights & balloons from the surface to down, down, down.

They'll find it for sure.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Use live Bonita or live bait and let it swim out for you.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing*

I just rig it Carolina Style with a big mullet head on it as bait. 

Don't be surprised if a big old redfish hits it.:thumbup: JMHO C2


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Just give it a good lob, or if theres any north to the wind balloon it out. If you want to get any distance off the beach, get a 8-10 foot rod.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

How does the balloon thing work?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

The wind pushes the balloon out pretty easily, depending on current. If there is no current and a north wind, you can get a bait out as far as you want. Just tie the balloon at the depth you want your bait to be like a bobber.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Beach, North wind, garbage bag tied to leader with small mono will get your bait out as far as you want.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casting a Shark Rig*

When I actively shark fished from piers/bridges et al, I used what was called a Breeches Buoy Rig where you cast a bare sinker as far as you wanted, then attached your leader with bait to the main line with a snap, and let it swim its way down to where it wanted to go.

Similar to a Trolley Rig but with only one rod involved. JMHO C2


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> When I actively shark fished from piers/bridges et al, I used what was called a Breeches Buoy Rig where you cast a bare sinker as far as you wanted, then attached your leader with bait to the main line with a snap, and let it swim its way down to where it wanted to go.
> 
> Similar to a Trolley Rig but with only one rod involved. JMHO C2


"trolly rig"


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

You could also put your bait and leader in a cardboard box and send it out that way. When your bait is where you want it, set drag and pull, tipping box over. Or just wait til it sinks.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

beeritself said:


> You could also put your bait and leader in a cardboard box and send it out that way. When your bait is where you want it, set drag and pull, tipping box over. Or just wait til it sinks.


Gotta be careful with stuff like that. FWC frowns upon it.

Brandon


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

BrandonFox said:


> Gotta be careful with stuff like that. FWC frowns upon it.
> 
> Brandon


I've never actually tried it, I yak my bait out. Just curious though, why would that be worse than using a balloon? Is it a littering thing?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

I might of mis interpretted the cardboard box idea, but the way I pictured it would leave a cardboard box floating around in the gulf. The ballon is attached to your line, and 9 times out of 10, comes in when you reel in. Ive had FWC get mad at the balloon thing aswell, just depends on the warden.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Rig*



Caddy Yakker said:


> "trolly rig"


A Trolley Rig uses two rods; an anchor rod and a fighting rod.

This rig uses only one rod to cast and fight the fish. C2


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> A Trolley Rig uses two rods; an anchor rod and a fighting rod.
> 
> This rig uses only one rod to cast and fight the fish. C2


Gotcha. I thought you meant using 2 rods.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Rigs*



Caddy Yakker said:


> Gotcha. I thought you meant using 2 rods.


The bad thing about this rig was having to fight the weight of the sinker along with the fish.

When I discovered Trolley Fishing, I quit it. 

Have you ever 'Trolley Fished' from the surf? Works real well. C2


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I was able to figure out how to cast it decently last night. I took off the weight from the main line and casted it sideways instead of normal. It's just awkward with an 8ft long leader. I think I'll try the baloon thing next time.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> The bad thing about this rig was having to fight the weight of the sinker along with the fish.
> 
> When I discovered Trolley Fishing, I quit it.
> 
> Have you ever 'Trolley Fished' from the surf? Works real well. C2


No never tried in in the surf. I used to trolley fish for kings off the old 3 mile bridge.


----------

